# Anyone Moving Germany in April



## nautysagar (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am moving Germany in 1st week of April for my job hunting in jobseeker visa, if anyone travelling in the same time period, please do catch up. It will be helpful (ek se bhale do--better to be two rather then one)

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## ajithramanna (Dec 31, 2016)

*job search*

Hi Vivek,

Did you reach Germany? 

I am planning to apply for a job seeker visa and I am worried about searching job there. I am software engineer and have 5.4 years of experience. Could you please share your experience of searching job there so that it could give me some clear idea of job market in Germany.

Did you learn German language? I did course on German A1 level. Is A1 level is good enough to get a good job opportunity there?

Thanks,
Ajith


----------

